# Here's pictures of my new guy Indy



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I got Indy a couple days after I lost Ruby. I wasn't intending to get any more fish, but he called to me.  I think they call his color mustard. He absolutely loved the camera.lol His fins curl a little in the front from being in the little container for probably a while (he was in the way back). Is there anything I can do to uncurl them or will they go back on their own?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Stealing him! He's mine!

Edit: Anyone else notice you can't use all caps?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I USE CAPS ALL THE TIME.   LOL! 

I LOVE him! He's beautiful!


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

OMG I want him! NOW! LOL. He is absolutely stunning! What a find.. :-D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Off topic, but whenever I use all caps, they immediately change to normal. It irks me, since I can't show off my true level of enthusiasm xD Only on this site, too...


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

CodeRed...that's really odd, hmm.

He is VERY pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

!!! did you steal my new CT when i was out! 


nope..


BROTHERS! hahaha

such a pretty fish! congratz!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> Stealing him! He's mine!


Not if I get to him first! :twisted:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> !!! did you steal my new CT when i was out!
> 
> 
> nope..
> ...


Haha I know!! When I saw yours I was like omg he looks just like my Indy!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Omg! I want, i want, i want!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Codered, see the last thing I posted?? It was all in caps..lol.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

He's BEAUTIFUL!

I saw a few just like him the other day at Petco...sadly I have fairly hard water and don't want to risk it with crowntails


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Haha! So it's NOT just me


----------



## Zan (Jun 30, 2009)

if you do an entire post in caps it will move it to lower case. if you us capitals and then use lower case aswell it will not 

the forum thinks you left capslock on by mistake


----------



## Lady Ivy (Aug 1, 2009)

Handsome little guy congrats very happy for you


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

very nice, if im not mistaken hes actually a doubleray crowntail


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Indy is beautiful.
I wanted a crown-tail,
then I saw Pickle.
Amazing, amazing, amazing find! 
:lol:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow he is absolutely beautiful! I love his coloring!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

adorable fishy! tiny tank tho ;/


----------

